# Source for 1/8" x 2" Mahogany Strips for Lamination?



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm planning on building a sort of elegant Adirondack chair with bent laminations for the back rest and the seat. Does anyone know of a good US source for buying 1/8" thick, 2" wide mahogany strips for use in making the laminations? (I'm in Northern Virginia for what that's worth.) If I have to I'll buy mahogany lumber and resaw the laminations myself, but I was hopeful that I might avoid it if I can find a source at a reasonable price. Thanks in advance for any pointers!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Saw it yourself. You won't find micro-dimensioned lumber cheap.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Agreed. If you find an inexpensive source for that and 1/4" please let us all know.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Bearpaw gave me some mahogany he got after doing some refurb work at a church. Nice pieces of various sizes. Might look into sources for old church pews and get a deal, like someone else posted making them yourself is going to be best bet.


----------



## alexdom_89 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have pink mahogany that I can resaw from 2" wide stck that I have surplus of from a recent project what length are u looking for


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

I haven't finalized the plans yet, but I'm going to need to make 9 back slats and a matching number of seat slats. Maybe 36"-40" for the back slats and ~18" for the seat slats. My current thought is to laminate each one out of three 1/8" layers.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Try Colonial Hardwoods. They are in NVA, not too far from Lorton.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think bent lams are a hassle. The method offers control 
from part to part at the expense of speed. The glue
can be messy.

3/8" stock can be bent on a hot pipe I have read, but I 
never tried to bend anything over 3/16" that way. Some
woods can be soaked in a water/fabric softener mixture and
become pliable enough to press into a curve using 
clamps and a two part form.

I like to bend with steam. Setting up to do it will cost you
about $160 for a steamer and a Veritas backing strap
and stop, but you'll find it fun and quick for simple
bends and a good vehicle for experimenting with 
bent form aesthetics.


----------



## Sawdustmaker115 (Sep 8, 2013)

Umm one place comes to mind i'v bought some plywood from
This place but never any hard wood but if i needed some real thin lumber i 
would buy it from DnD Woodcrafts. to me this is a good place never have 
had a reson to doubt them so check them out. Their in Pennsylvania

http://www.dndhardwoodsonline.com/page/12124200
Hope this helps you and good luck


----------

